# achat depuis ipad 4 sur internet



## Gillou75 (13 Juin 2015)

Bonjour, 

Ma question est simple, y a  t il un risque de faire des achats avec ma carte de crédit depuis mon ipad ?
En général je le fait depuis mon ordinateur, mais je me demandais si c était à plus risquer de le faire depuis mon ipad 4...  je précise qu il est toujours sous ios 6.1.3

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2015)

Hello Gillou75,

je ne pense pas que tu prenne de risque surtout si le site ou tu passe ta commande est sécurisé .

Pay Pal sécurisé assez bien les achats sur le net , je l'utilise souvent ,Sinon les banques proposent de plus en plus de solution pour ne pas dévoiler son numéro de carte


----------



## Gillou75 (13 Juin 2015)

Et si tu passes pas par Paypal ?


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Juin 2015)

Gillou75 a dit:


> Et si tu passes pas par Paypal ?



Il n'y a pas plus de risque à utiliser ton iPad que n'importe quel autre terminal pour faire des achats sur internet.
A la limite moins, dans la mesure où tu as l'assurance que tu n'y as aucun virus ni malware susceptible d'y capter des données de paiement et de les retransmettre ensuite.


----------



## Gillou75 (13 Juin 2015)

Super merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2015)

Bon Achat


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2015)

Du moment que tu vois dans l'url du site https ou un petit cadenas, tu es en mode sécurisé, donc sans aucun risque.


----------



## lineakd (14 Juin 2015)

@Gillou75, évite de le faire quand tu es sur un réseau wifi gratuit (starbucks, McDo, etc...).
@Locke, le https n'est plus aussi sûr...


----------



## Gillou75 (14 Juin 2015)

Merci pour vos conseils et mise en garde


----------

